# Waypoint Sample - Looking for advice



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Just got my Waypoint results back and looking for some guidance. Last year I used Waypoint's S3M test but I was recommended to use the SW3 test this time because of my high-pH soil. Full disclosure, I have never been able to pull 6" cores because my soil is so rocky, no probe would ever get that deep. I was only able to get about 3" on average.

I combined the front and back yards' soil in 2021 because I was doing the same thing to both.

*2021 Front and Back*



*I brought in 5 yards of topsoil on the front reno last fall. I had the topsoil tested at the time. Here are those results:*



This year, because of the front reno I tested the front and back separately. Here are those results

*2022 Front*



*2022 Back*



*2021 Nutrient Totals*
N - 8.0lbs Front / 2lbs Back
P - 4.75lbs Front / 2lbs Back
K - 4lbs Front / 2lbs Back

It looks like everything increased pretty significantly and I'm not sure if that's possible in just a year or if the different testing methods is throwing me off. The drastic difference in CEC is also confusing.

The back yard didnt get any topsoil and hardly any applications last year so I was assuming the results would be similar.

Any help interpreting this is greatly appreciated! @g-man Got any ideas?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The S3M test was probably overstating calcium and magnesium and the cation numbers on the SW3 are more accurate. That would account for the difference in CEC too. Here's an article:
https://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/?file=/article/whitlark-soil-3-4-11.pdf


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

> 2021 Nutrient Totals
> N - 8.0lbs Front


That is just a ridiculous amount of nitrogen for a lawn in the Midwest. I don't even think that lawns at/or near the equator that can grow grass all year round use 8.0lbs of nitrogen.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> > 2021 Nutrient Totals
> > N - 8.0lbs Front
> 
> 
> That is just a ridiculous amount of nitrogen for a lawn in the Midwest. I don't even think that lawns at/or near the equator that can grow grass all year round use 8.0lbs of nitrogen.


I renovated the front yard last fall so, yeah, it took a lot.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Maybe you're saying 10 lb (8 lb front and 2 lb back) over 4300 sq ft? 8 lb of N per 1000 sq ft would indeed be way too much, even if you're renovating. But 10 lb of N over 4300 sq ft is reasonable.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

8 lb in the front and 2 lb in the back TOTAL. Definitely not 8 lb per 1000 sq ft, that would be absurd. Sorry if that was confusing.

Anyway, I'm going to accept these results since the method was completely different and give it a few years before raising concerns. I'll apply SOP this spring and fall at 1.5 lb per 1000 to try and move those K and S numbers. Other than that, I'll just stick with the basics. Micros are just too much for me to even attempt at this point.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I made a probe out of 3/4 pvc pipe. It works well, and I have GA red clay. I just use a rubber mallet to get it to depth and twist the probe to get a core. Maybe consider a 1" or thicker pvc pipe.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Adrian82 said:


> I made a probe out of 3/4 pvc pipe. It works well, and I have GA red clay. I just use a rubber mallet to get it to depth and twist the probe to get a core. Maybe consider a 1" or thicker pvc pipe.


That's funny, last year I made a probe with 3/4" galvanized pipe sharpened at the end. It had a threaded cap on the end to smack with a sledge hammer. It worked pretty well and I shouldve just used it again this year but I bought an AMS probe because it looked like a quality piece and made in the USA. The AMS is very nice and would work perfect for most soils but there are so many rocks in my soil it stops in its tracks.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> Maybe you're saying 10 lb (8 lb front and 2 lb back) over 4300 sq ft?


@Virginiagal :thumbup:


----------

